# Mit Linux NAS-Server basteln



## Isoroku (23. Juli 2013)

Moin!

Ich möchte meinen Zweit-PC gleichzeitig als NAS-Server betreiben, und habe dazu die relativ simple Frage, wie ich das am besten anfange. Eine Suche bei ubuntuusers.de hat nicht viel an sachdienlichen Hinweisen hergegeben. Über Google habe ich immerhin schon herausgefunden, das es spezielle Distris wie z.B. freenas oder openfiler gibt, aber ich möchte den PC auch gleichzeitig als Multimedia-Plattform nutzen können, weswegen ich eigentlich auf Ubuntu oder Mint als Distri aus bin, da ich hier schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, das jew. OS Multimediatauglich zu bekommen. 
Ich verweise mal auf einen anderen Thread, in dem mehr oder weniger schon beschrieben wurde, wie der PC genutzt werden soll: Hier lang

Danke und MfG!

Iso.


----------



## fL0x (23. Juli 2013)

Hi,

also anfangen würde ich mit dem einrichten eines Fileservers (Samba ist zu empfehlen).

Eine Übersicht vieler Serverdienste unter Linux: Serverdienste
Wie du den Samba-Server einrichtest ist hier beschrieben: Samba Server

Wenn du den Samba-Server erflogreich eingerichtet hast kannst du ja die Übersicht nach weiteren Server-Diensten, die dich interessieren absuchen bsp. Mail-Server oder FTP-Server.
Ich hoffe ich habe deine Frage richtig verstanden und konnte dir helfen. 

mfg fL0x


----------



## miwalein1 (23. Juli 2013)

Wenn du ne gute Multimedia Funktionalität haben willst dann nimm XBMCbuntu (XBMC | Open Source Home Theatre Software). Das ist ein fertiges Paket und kann so ziemlich alles was das Media Hertz begehrt.

Wenn du den Jedoch nur als NAS + DLNA Funktionalität haben willst (quasi Headless). Dann nimm ein reines Debian oder Ubuntu und installiere dir die Dienste selbst.

Grundsätzlich solltest du bei einem NAS an Datensicherheit denken. Stichwort ist hier ein RAID 1 oder RAID 5 (DMRaid aka Software Raid). Das ist richtig benutzt sehr flexibel und erweiterbar.


Also Dienste wirst du wohl Samba fürs Sharing verwenden. Dann kannst du dir einen DLNA Server installieren (wäre im XBMC schon drin soweit ich weis).

probier damit einfach mal etwas rum .. das macht eh am meisten Spaß 


Aber vergiss niemals folgenden Satz eines Technikers "Sie haben doch ein Backup?"


----------



## derseppl (23. Juli 2013)

Da ich auch grad in der abschließenden Phase meines Projektes bin kann ich dir ein paar Empfehlungen geben:

Wenn du wirklich nur ein NAS haben willst, dann wäre wohl NAS4Free oder FreeNAS eine gute Wahl. Alternativ auch OpenMediaVault, was auf Debian basiert. Das hätte ich wohl gewählt, aber ich wollte noch ein bisschen mehr Freiheiten.
Wenn du also auch noch ein paar Serverfunktionen haben willst, dann schau die mal Zentyal an. Das ist so quasi eine Serveroberfläche was aktuell auf Ubuntu 12.04 Server aufbaut.

Ich habe mich allerdings für ein vollständiges Ubuntu 12.04 Server entschieden und habe im Nachgang Zentyal installiert. Ob es einen Unterschied gibt, weiß ich nicht, also dürfte in etwa das gleiche bringen wie eine Zentyalinstallation. Der große Vorteil von z.B. Zentyal, OMV, etc. gegenüber einem reinen Linux-Server ist, dass du dein NAS/Server auch ohne viel Aufwand komplett über eine Weboberfläche bedienen kannst.

Hoffe ich konnte dir damit ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## blackout24 (23. Juli 2013)

Der beste Mediaserver ist einfach Plex. Kann glaube ich auch von XBMC als Frontend benutzt werden. Einfach mal anschauen, Plex ist einfach unglaublich geil, vorallem wenn man mehrere Geräte hat.


----------



## guss (24. Juli 2013)

Vor einiger Zeit stand ich vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Ich wollte eine Multimedia-Plattform fürs Wohnzimmer aber auch eine "Bastelplattform" zum ausprobieren. Als Bildschirm sollte der Wohnzimmer LCD Fernseher herhalten.

Ich habe mich letztlich für ein Ubuntu 12.04 LTS entschieden und es bisher nicht bereut. Da hast Du im Gegensatz zum Server eine schicke Oberfläche und kannst alles nachinstallieren was Du braucht. XBMC habe ich z.B. nachinstalliert. Sieht bombig aus, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich meistens doch einfach den VLC Player verwende. Das man auch mal Surfen und EMails checken kann ist ebenfalls nicht zu verachten. 

Mittlerweile laufen ein VPN, FTP, VNC, TS3 und Subsonic Server auf der Kiste. Vom Android Smartphone oder Tablet kann ich den "Music Player Daemon" fernsteuern und die Lautstärke verändernn. Oder mich per VNC verbinden und das Tablet als Bildschirm nutzen (TV bleibt aus). Über den Subsonic kann ich alle Filme oder Musik streamen und habe somit von überall auf der Welt Zugriff darauf. Seitdem ich die Kiste in Betrieb habe wird der Windows PC nur noch zum gelegentlichen Spielen gestartet. Ohne Absicht ist aus dem Ding mein 1. PC geworden. 

Per USB hängt derzeit eine 2 TB Platte an der Kiste, die mit NTFS formattiert ist. Das ist im Moment mein "NAS". Ich hatte mich vor 10 Jahren zuletzt mit Linux befaßt und bin echt begeistert, wie sich Windows und Linux mittlerweile verbinden lassen. Linux greift problemlos auf das NTFS Laufwerk zu. Auf dem PC habe ich die Platte als Netzlaufwerk verbunden. Klappt wunderbar.

Was mir noch fehlt ist eine gescheite Backup Lösung. Da weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich genau vorgehen soll.

Grüße
Guss


----------

